# Pacers road to the playoffs thread



## Gonzo

To perhaps create conversation and to avoid the occasional, random game thread I've decided to create a thread for the final 27 games of the season. 

*Regular season results:*
Record: 37-45 (Streak- L 2)
Record under Vogel: 20-18
Standing: 8th seed in East (4 games behind Philadelphia), 2nd in Central









Feb. 22 @ Wizards *(W 113-96)*









Feb. 23 vs. Pistons *(W 102-101)*









Feb. 25 vs. Jazz *(L 84-95)*









Feb. 27 vs. Suns *(L 108-110 OT)*









Mar. 1 vs. Warriors *(W 109-100)*









Mar. 2 @ Thunder *(L 89-113)*









Mar. 4 @ Mavericks *(L 108-116)*









Mar. 5 @ Rockets *(L 95-112)*









Mar. 8 vs. Sixers *(L 100-110)*









Mar. 9 @ Timberwolves *(L 75-101)*









Mar. 11 @ Raptors *(L 98-108)*









Mar. 13 @ Knicks *(W 106-93)*
Mar. 15 vs. Knicks *(W 119-117)*









Mar. 16 @ Celtics *(L 80-92)*









Mar. 18 vs. Bulls *(W 115-108 OT)*









Mar. 19 @ Grizzlies *(L 78-99)*









Mar. 21 @ Nets *(W 102-98)*









Mar. 23 @ Bobcats *(W 111-88)*









Mar. 25 vs. Kings *(L 93-110)*









Mar. 26 @ Pistons *(L 88-100)*









Mar. 28 vs. Celtics *(W 107-100)*









Mar. 30 vs. Pistons *(W 111-101)*









Apr. 1 vs. Bucks *(W 89-88)*









Apr. 3 @ Hornets *(L 96-108)*









Apr. 6 vs. Wizards *(W 136-112)*









Apr. 8 vs. Hawks *(W 114-102)*









Apr. 10 vs. Knicks *(L 109-110)*









Apr. 13 @ Magic *(L 74-92)*


----------



## Gonzo

The more and more I look at March's schedule, the harder and harder it becomes. We don't have a stretch of two home games in a row until the 28th and we have quite a few back to backs on the road.


----------



## Basel

What team is currently in 9th place in the East?


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> What team is currently in 9th place in the East?


We're 1 game ahead of the Bobcats and 1 1/2 games behind Sixers for the 7th spot.


----------



## Gonzo

Dunleavy broken thumb

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/dunleavy_injured_110223.html



> The Indiana Pacers announced Wednesday that guard/forward Mike Dunleavy will be out indefinitely after sustaining a broken left thumb in the Pacers’ victory at Washington Tuesday night.
> 
> Dunleavy will meet with doctors Thursday and an update will be provided after those meetings.
> 
> Dunleavy had played in 54 of the Pacers’ 55 games this season, starting 44. He was averaging 11.2 points, 4.8 rebounds and 1.8 assists per game.


Rush is moved bak into the lineup. Too bad this isn't the Miami game where Dunleavy had to guard Wade...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Lance Stephenson had all charges against him dropped and he's active tonight. Hopefully if we blow out the Pistons (or vice versa), he'll see some action, finally.


----------



## Knick Killer

The Bobcats without Gerald Wallace basically eliminates them from the playoff picture imo so that makes me feel a little better about our chances of staying in 8th or 7th.


----------



## Gonzo

Didn't get to see the game but Lance made his NBA debut today and had 2 points, 2 assists, and a rebound in 4 minutes. Hard to lose in overtime due to a last second shot, but hopefully the young guys learn from this game and are more prepared when it comes around again.


----------



## Knick Killer

Pretty solid numbers for only 4 minutes lol


----------



## Gonzo

Tough March schedule ahead of us and Philly is playing well as of late. Philly will have lot of road games as well, but their schedule is not nearly as tough as ours. I imagine we will just keep our 8th seed since Charlotte doesn't have an easy schedule either.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Yep, pretty much agree with you Bryan. Even if the team's been slipping lately, we're still a much better team than Charlotte since they've traded Wallace, and Detroit and Milwaukee are still 4-5 games back of us, and have their own issues. So, since NY and Philly are obviously better basketball teams, we can stay cruising at the 8th seed and maybe win a game against the Heat or Celtics in the first round.

Good to see Lance Stephenson play finally, even if for only 4 minutes.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Yep, pretty much agree with you Bryan. Even if the team's been slipping lately, we're still a much better team than Charlotte since they've traded Wallace, and Detroit and Milwaukee are still 4-5 games back of us, and have their own issues. So, since NY and Philly are obviously better basketball teams, we can stay cruising at the 8th seed and maybe win a game against the Heat or Celtics in the first round.
> 
> Good to see Lance Stephenson play finally, even if for only 4 minutes.


I think I would rather play the Heat than the Celtics, but if we're 8th we'll probably most likely face the Celts. We seem to make Heat fans a little nervous, I like that.


----------



## Gonzo

Big game from Granger tonight: 27 points on 5-11 shooting, 1-2 from 3. He was 16-16 from the line, also had 7 rebounds.

I got to see Lance for the first time tonight, he seems to get to the rim with such ease, but not getting the calls to go his way. 2-8 shooting and 4 points for him.

PG had a big 4th quarter, 8 straight points during a time when our offense was pretty ****ty, mostly in part to Black hole Jones. George finished with 12.


----------



## Gonzo

Bad way to start the road trip last night... Nice to see Lance get some burn and his first double figure game of his career. Danny Granger continued his magic tricks and disappeared once again on the road, good job.


----------



## Gonzo

At least we didn't lose by 30 last night.


----------



## Knick Killer

Extremely disappointing performance against Minny. Hopefully this isn't a sign to come. Nice to see Hansbrough put up some big numbers though. Give this kid another 2 years or so and I think he'll be a legit starting PF in this league. Looking forward to the Hansbrough and Hibbert combo in the future.


----------



## Gonzo

We're easily the worst team in the league. Players fighting with each other on the court and locker room, Danny Granger playing like a hobo, and Roy Hibbert's team wide depression is really sinking this ship. It may take a miracle to make the playoffs... Bye bye Larry.


----------



## Knick Killer

Losing to the T-Wolves and now the Raptors? Panic button has been pressed in Pacerland.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Nice Win Last Night Against NY....*

Pretty much made a joke out of them the entire game...(


HTML:


Hope Granger is out again tomorrow

)...Who said that?


----------



## Knick Killer

Yes that was a much needed win. I am absolutely loving the play of Tyler Hansbrough lately.


----------



## Gonzo

Hansbrough with 30 + Darren Collison with 24 + Roy Hibbert with a huge 4th quarter to get 15/12 + Danny Granger with 26 including the game winner = one of the best wins of the year. Might be the most important, get us over the hump and rollin' into the playoffs. We looked like a playoff team tonight, and Danny Granger looked like a leader.


----------



## Gonzo




----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

This is by far our best game of the season...Indy really took it to another level last night.

Good day to be a Pacers' fan! Also good to have DG back!


----------



## Gonzo

Big win for the boys and Vogel. Didn't get to watch much of it, but the foul called on Rose at the end of the 4th was horse **** and then not getting a foul called on the other end with 1 second to go was bogus.


----------



## Pay Ton

That was a good win for you guys tonight.

Honestly, that game made me, just for a little bit, really, really hate the Pacers again for the first time in a long time. 

Which is cool, because it brought back some old feelings of hatred that hadn't come up in a while.


----------



## Gonzo

Pay Ton said:


> That was a good win for you guys tonight.
> 
> Honestly, that game made me, just for a little bit, really, really hate the Pacers again for the first time in a long time.
> 
> Which is cool, because it brought back some old feelings of hatred that hadn't come up in a while.


I think we're bringing back some old rivalries this year. New York is hating us and Hansbrough, and now Chicago is beginning to hate us again. Not to mention Heat fans don't like us either.


----------



## Pacers Fan

That was probably the worst officiated game I've seen all season. If Rose drove to the basket, 9/10 times the refs would be ready to call a foul before any contact was made, even if no contact was made. It really did feel like we were playing 5 on 8, but a good win nonetheless.


----------



## Gonzo

4 games in 5 days, can't be too upset about this loss.


----------



## Knick Killer

4.5 games back of the Knicks for 7th. They are on a 3 game losing streak and hopefully they continue to slide. I'm hoping somehow we'll end up playing Miami first round but it doesn't look like that will happen. Big game against Charlotte tonight. With Stephen Jackson doubtful, we cant let an easy game like this go.


----------



## Knick Killer

Pacers 111 Bobcats 88

Granger with 33 pts on 11-19 shooting, Hansbrough added 24 and 5 and also Hibbert with a nice double-double! We held Charlotte to only 16 points in the fourth quarter as well. Great to see the team playing at their best during the most important time of year.


----------



## Luke

You guys have a fun, exciting young team that's capable of catching fire. I'm pulling for you guys to make the playoffs and make one of the contenders sweat for a game or two.


----------



## Gonzo

I doubt that we'll catch the Knicks seeing as we both have ~6 difficult games left.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'm scared the losses to Minny and Toronto a couple weeks ago will end up biting us in the ass and costing us our playoff spot.


----------



## Gonzo

Or maybe the losses to Sacramento and Detroit.


----------



## Knick Killer

^those too. A win against Boston tonight would be HUGE!


----------



## Gonzo

Knick_Killer31 said:


> ^those too. A win against Boston tonight would be HUGE!


Done.


----------



## Floods

Celtics blow.


----------



## Gonzo

Mike Dunleavy coming back just in time for our playoff push. I wouldn't mind seeing him in the starting lineup and moving PG back to the 2nd unit, or putting Dunleavy in the 2nd unit and creating some ball movement.

Mike Wells twitter:


> Mike Dunleavy (broken thumb) has been cleared to play. Not expected to play 2nite vs Boston though due to lack of practice time


----------



## Knick Killer

He's not as good as he was a couple of years ago but he'll be nice to have in the playoffs. If we hang onto our spot, no matter who we play, I don't see us going down without a fight. Since Vogel took over we have become a new team and I think we can grab two wins atleast.


----------



## Knick Killer

A win against the Bucks tonight would basically knock them out of the race for 8th. Bobcats are playing the Magic tonight and Kwame Brown is the only healthy centre on the roster so D12 should be able to carry the Magic to an easy win.


----------



## Gonzo

Knick_Killer31 said:


> He's not as good as he was a couple of years ago but he'll be nice to have in the playoffs. If we hang onto our spot, no matter who we play, I don't see us going down without a fight. Since Vogel took over we have become a new team and I think we can grab two wins atleast.


It will be Dun Dun's first playoff appearance... but hopefully he doesn't get too nervous.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We're basically in...Gonna feel weird to finally see a complete playoff series!


----------



## Knick Killer

Cleveland did us a favor tonight by beating Charlotte. I dont see us losing the 8th spot now. It's about time we have some playoff basketball in Indiana...


----------



## R-Star

It's about god damn time. We don't get Pacers games up here unless they play the Raps and I'm not a big enough fan anymore to warrant league pass. 

Couldn't be more excited to see the boys back in the playoffs.


----------



## Knick Killer

A win against the Wiz and a Bobcats loss tonight and were in!


----------



## Gonzo

And we're in. Glad I didn't make this thread for nothing.


----------



## Basel

Congrats on getting back to the playoffs. Time to start a new thread? :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo




----------



## Gonzo

I was able to go to last night's game against the Knicks and it was fun to watch. Too bad Amar'e was out, but still got to watch Melo. McRoberts and Paul George had some awesome dunks to make it exciting. Not pleased with our play down the stretch, we made New York look like a great defensive team. And Granger's attempt at a buzzer beater was embarrassing.


----------



## HB

Congrats finally in after so long. Not sure you won't get swept but I'll be watching to see how Tyler will perform.


----------

